# What's the likely hood of getting pregnant...



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

I'm a little over 4 months post-partum & exclusively breast feed. I had periods return immediately. They haven't gone back to 28 days. It's more like every 30 days. I'm pretty sure that I have been ovulating. CM not as eggwhitey as it used to be.

I started my last period Nov. 27 & we had unprotected sex tonight(and he made a deposit). Is it very likely that I could become pregnant?

I'm really hoping not. I can't believe we were so irresponsible.







:


----------



## baby_baby_mommy (Sep 19, 2007)

It certainly is possible, but how probable it is really depends on how "back on track" your body is. For example, do you O every month and at about the same CD? Are you luteal phases long enough to support implantation and pregnancy? You will know for sure about pg either way in short order, so don't worry too much now


----------



## swellmomma (Jan 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baby_baby_mommy* 
It certainly is possible, but how probable it is really depends on how "back on track" your body is. For example, do you O every month and at about the same CD? Are you luteal phases long enough to support implantation and pregnancy? You will know for sure about pg either way in short order, so don't worry too much now

















: It is totally possible. I got pg with #2 when #1 was only 5.5 weeks old I had not even gone in for my 6 week check yet lol I was not exclusively bfing though he was on formula, but still I had no idea it could happen that fast.


----------



## jazzybaby9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wendyland* 
I'm a little over 4 months post-partum & exclusively breast feed. I had periods return immediately. They haven't gone back to 28 days. It's more like every 30 days. I'm pretty sure that I have been ovulating. CM not as eggwhitey as it used to be.

I started my last period Nov. 27 & we had unprotected sex tonight(and he made a deposit). Is it very likely that I could become pregnant?

I'm really hoping not. I can't believe we were so irresponsible.







:

We are in very similar boats, Wendy!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

How possible is it to get pregnant while nursing a 2 month old & using a condom every time?

There was one day when I spotted for about an hour. Very light & pink. I've been having mild cramps and slight nausea.

I DID, however, attempt to get the IUD inserted 7 wks PP and it was very painful and my cervix was still very sensitive. Sooo, could this be from the attempted IUD insertion? Or is there a possibility I could be pregnant?

I'm scared sh!tless right now.


----------

